# New(ish) board



## Cierex (Feb 14, 2014)

I have just recently gotten into snowboarding and bought a used board at a used sporting goods store for $50. It is a Burton uninc 160 and I'll attach a picture. I don't really know anything about snowboards but I bought this one because when I went up with my family and first learned how to snowboard, I used a flow 155 board so I thought a 160 would be just fine. From what I've read, longer boards go faster and are easier for staying in carves at high speeds. I am about 6ft tall and weigh about 135 lbs so is this board good for me? I am just looking for an all mountain board but I think that this board won't really be good for tricks so that's not really the entire mountain. Also I have no information about my board or the uninc brand, I know of Burton but I don't know anything else so if there is anything cool or interesting abouty board please tell me. I don't have boots or bindings either so if you have any information or reccomendations let me know.


My board:


----------



## Unkept Porpoise (Aug 15, 2013)

160 will most likely be too big for you.


----------



## Cierex (Feb 14, 2014)

Unkept Porpoise said:


> 160 will most likely be too big for you.


Thanks for your help, I apparabtly posted this thread twice in two different places so if someone wants to lock this thread, the other thread is at http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boards/127881-help-out-noobie.html

Thanks for your help,
-cierex


----------

